# helping the lady out of the caddy!



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

just a setup I took a pic of a gentleman opening the door for his wife on their way to catch their train.

chris D


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

That cool


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice, very friendly folks at your station.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Do men still do that?!? 

Any door for the coupe in the background? I like that one, too.

TJ


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

My first thought was "why did he let her drive the caddy!". But then I realised you drive on the other side of the road. haha


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I got a great laugh out of that one, Broox ... made my morning!


----------

